# Corsair Carbide 200r Simple Mod :)



## Mocsin Jade Piang (Mar 10, 2014)

This is my STUDENT BUILD called "GEEKBOX"

AMD A10-5800K Trinity 3.8GHz (4.2GHz Turbo)
ASROCK FM2A75 Pro 4 ATX Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance Pro Series Red 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHZ
SAPPHIRE DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 OC WITH BOOST
NZXT Hale82 80 Plus Bronze ATX 750 Watts Power Supply
Coolermaster Seidon 120V Liquid Cooling System
1  Western Digital Blue 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache
1  Hitachi 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache
Corsair Carbide 200r Case
NZXT Sentry 2 Fan Controller
NZXT Led Kit (White)
Asus DVD Writer
2x120mm Corsair SP120 High Performance Fans
2x120mm Corsair AF120 Performance Edition Fans
2x120mm Corsair 2700rpm Fan (h100i Stock Fan)
Bitfenix Extension Sleeve (White)


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2014)

TRON comes to mind. Awesome mod!


----------



## Mocsin Jade Piang (Mar 10, 2014)

RCoon said:


> TRON comes to mind. Awesome mod!


All moders that see my RIG in first time. They say that this is Tron Concept


----------

